# How long is a piece of string



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome documentary from Horizon.

Don't watch if science or learning offends.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Hao Long is a Chinese man.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

It depends on how big the ball of string is.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

took me a few days to get through that vid cos of uni work, but that was cool 

How long is a piece of string? The end of the world.


----------



## Griffon (Dec 4, 2012)

How long is a piece of string? It is as long as it is, no more and no less.


----------

